# East tennessee



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Ok, it's time for all of us east tn "hillbillies" to start a thread. So I say where you at and what you got


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have two Australorps, two bantam Cochins, three silkies, two golden laced polish, two oegb, and a golden neck d' uccle.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I wanna get a couple more pullets. I can't wait til I start getting eggs. What do u have clintdaniels?


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

I have red and black sexlinks, sebrights, 4 kinds of oeg, blue, black, splash, porcelain silkies,polish, blr wyandottes, gl wyandottes, rir, black copper marans, peckin ducks, and a few I missed I'm sure


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

About 40 birds now, that total changes often


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

What are you looking for as far as pullets?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I want some silkies or Easter eggers. I really want a splash silkie but I can't find any  lol.


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

There have been lots of slashes at the jonesborough flea market lately. I don't currently have silkies I can part with I don't believe.


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

You looking any or show quality?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a black a buff and a white silkie. I have never been to the jonesborough flea market. I have only been to the tri cities flea market in piney flats


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

That's no good for chickens, I go to jonesborough every Sunday it's pretty good


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Any. I just want it to be a girl because I would hate to get attached to one and then have to get rid of it because of too many Roos. My white one sleeps on me all the time. And I say" mommy whittle fluffy chicken" and it comes running.... Especially if I have watermelon lol


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Lol, mine will kill each other for watermelon. I found show quality last weekend. All whites and splash.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I called someone yesterday who posted on Craigslist that they had splash silkies. Someone had just come and bought all of her hens lol just my luck.


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Or canteloupe.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Omg I'm jealous. U gotta post pics


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Not a fan of Craigslist. Always a hassle, and you never know what it is til you get there


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

True. I don't where else to get chicks around here. I got all my others from tractor supply. Chick days got me hooked on chickens lol


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

I'll get a few tonight when I go back out to them. I have some good looking silkies (not to brag, I'm just picky)


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Ahh a newbie huh, I hit the flea market down here, and talk to everyone. We have a full on chicken network, it can and will be found


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have wanted chickens for a while but never had an area to do it until I moved to Bristol. I was born and raised in Kingsport. Blah . Lol


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

It's hard to tell with the profile pic, but you look familiar.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol Hmmm I don't think I know anyone named Clint


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Maybe not then. I lived here my whole life though.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

How can u tell silkie pullets from cockerels? 

I was looking at some hatcheries online and one website lets u choose wether u get boy or girls but another website says they only offer straight run because its too hard to sex them


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

At a young age it is pretty impossible to tell, unless you know how to properly vent sex. There are ways to make an educated guess, but the probability without experience either way is rather difficult. Mostly it is being able to tell the difference in there tufts, comb, waddle, and behavior. Still only correct half the time without vent sexing which is 95% accurate.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I think I'm gonna take a trip down to the jonesborough flea market this weekend. I'm hoping I can find a couple silkies. I would be one happy chick lol


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

I know one guy will be there, he has splash for sure. He usually has some polish too. There is another lady that goes about every other weekend that has show quality, but can't be sure if she will be there or not.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have two polish. The rooster is mean and he's not very smart. Lol


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

What's the best time to get there on Sunday ?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

EAST TENNESSEE ?
That's the "Over-Mountain Men" who helped WIN the VERY IMPORTANT Victories at *King's Mountain *and *Cowpens* in the American *Revolutionary War !!!
*Any John Sevier descendents around there now ?

-ReTIRED-


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

It sure is, but I live in the state of Franklin


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

I would go at 7-8am


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok thanks Clint


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Early bird catches the worm, farmers are all there round 7. Birds sell fast.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

clintdaniels83 said:


> It sure is, but I live in the state of Franklin


Ah....*YES !
*The "State" of *Franklin *(_named for _Benjamin Franklin *! *).
The "State" that _NEVER WAS....
..._But, *should have been !!!

*It was something that John Sevier wanted also *!
*( IF I recall my HISTORY _correctly ......_)

My Ancestors were from Polk County, NC ( a porion of Rutherford County _PRIOR to about 1855_). MANY ancestral relatives also lived in the "State" of Franklin....AND _some _also went with *Boone *into Kentucky.

VERY Interesting _stuff _*!!!

BEST REGARDS,
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Yes it is,the sad part is that my children go to school but never do they teach these things. Hooray for keeping our kids uneducated, if you don't do it as a parent it will never happen


----------

